# Bacca: gran gol in Villarreal - Ponferradina. Video.



## admin (30 Novembre 2017)

Gran gol di Carlos Bacca in Villarreal - Ponferradina, partita di Coppa del Re. Il colombiano ha realizzato la rete del 3-0 dopo un grandissimo stop col il quale ha aggirato il difensore avversario.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2017)

L ho visto prima e mio padre ha commentato “ per me ha sbagliato a stoppare e gli è andata lì “


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L ho visto prima e mio padre ha commentato “ per me ha sbagliato a stoppare e gli è andata lì “



Probabile lol


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2017)

Dai dai che ci cascano!


----------



## Aalpacaaa (1 Dicembre 2017)

Più bello il gol di domenica contro il Siviglia dove si è fatto 60m con il turbo saltando difensore e portiere. E giovedì in Europa League altra azione simile ma con assist di esterno al compagno. Eh ma non è funzionale come Nikola.


----------



## Milanista (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran gol di Carlos Bacca in Villarreal - Ponferradina, partita di Coppa del Re. Il colombiano ha realizzato la rete del 3-0 dopo un grandissimo stop col il quale ha aggirato il difensore avversario.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Speriamo si convincano a riscattarlo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Dicembre 2017)

ottimo, un altro goal verso il riscatto


----------



## Anguus (1 Dicembre 2017)

La strabiliante difesa del Ponferradina che schierata lascia 4 metri a Bacca.


----------



## Anguus (1 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L ho visto prima e mio padre ha commentato “ per me ha sbagliato a stoppare e gli è andata lì “



Dalla posizione del corpo e da come si sbilancia ci sono ottime possibilità. Quanti stop sbagliava lo scorso anno di questo tipo?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ha sbagliato lo stop, non è capace a usare il piede sinistro


----------



## Aalpacaaa (1 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Speriamo si convincano a riscattarlo...



Loro possono convincersi se riscattarlo o meno, il nostro ex cannoniere, noi 25 milioni alla Fiorentina per Kalinic glieli dobbiamo dare per forza. Al massimo i 15 milioni del colombiano copriranno in parte questa spesa, o verranno usati per pagare 1 anno di stipendio lordo di Bonucci.

Comunque lo stop orientato in questo gol, spacciato da alcuni senza ritegno come sbagliato, mi ricorda tanto l'assist fatto passare per casuale o fortunato a Zapata al 97' del derby


----------



## Milanista (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Loro possono convincersi se riscattarlo o meno, il nostro ex cannoniere, noi 25 milioni alla Fiorentina per Kalinic glieli dobbiamo dare per forza. Al massimo i 15 milioni del colombiano copriranno in parte questa spesa, o verranno usati per pagare 1 anno di stipendio lordo di Bonucci.
> 
> Comunque lo stop orientato in questo gol, spacciato da alcuni senza ritegno come sbagliato, mi ricorda tanto l'assist fatto passare per casuale o fortunato a Zapata al 97' del derby



Sono d'accordo con te, ma ormai è fatta, che ci vuoi fare; possiamo solo sperare di cederli entrambi l'anno prossimo, e che, al posto loro, arrivi un centravanti all'altezza.


----------



## Il Genio (1 Dicembre 2017)

super_lollo ha scritto:


> l ho visto prima e mio padre ha commentato “ per me ha sbagliato a stoppare e gli è andata lì “



matematico


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai dai che ci cascano!



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Loro possono convincersi se riscattarlo o meno, il nostro ex cannoniere, noi 25 milioni alla Fiorentina per Kalinic glieli dobbiamo dare per forza. Al massimo i 15 milioni del colombiano copriranno in parte questa spesa, o verranno usati per pagare 1 anno di stipendio lordo di Bonucci.
> 
> Comunque lo stop orientato in questo gol, spacciato da alcuni senza ritegno come sbagliato, mi ricorda tanto l'assist fatto passare per casuale o fortunato a Zapata al 97' del derby



però la differenza è che Kalinic forse possiamo sistemarlo in Cina. Se si convincesse potrebbe anche farci una plusvalenza.


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> però la differenza è che Kalinic forse possiamo sistemarlo in Cina. Se si convincesse potrebbe anche farci una plusvalenza.



Infatti il problema di bacca era che rifiutava tutto e tutti. Kalinic ha ancora 29 anni a giugno può essere sistemato.


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Loro possono convincersi se riscattarlo o meno, il nostro ex cannoniere, noi 25 milioni alla Fiorentina per Kalinic glieli dobbiamo dare per forza. Al massimo i 15 milioni del colombiano copriranno in parte questa spesa, o verranno usati per pagare 1 anno di stipendio lordo di Bonucci.
> 
> Comunque lo stop orientato in questo gol, spacciato da alcuni senza ritegno come sbagliato, mi ricorda tanto l'assist fatto passare per casuale o fortunato a Zapata al 97' del derby


----------



## Aalpacaaa (1 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma ormai è fatta, che ci vuoi fare; possiamo solo sperare di cederli entrambi l'anno prossimo, e che, al posto loro, arrivi un centravanti all'altezza.



Ritengo Bacca all'altezza del Milan e lo riprenderei a gennaio. L'anno scorso, pur non giocando in maniera brillantissima, è comunque risultato il cannoniere, in doppia cifra, di una squadra che ora va infinitamente peggio e che aveva centrato ogni obiettivo. Il primo anno mi pare che abbia fatto 20 reti, è venuto dal Siviglia dove ne aveva fatte 49, in Belgio una trentina. Adesso al Villarreal sta continuando a fornire grandi giocate, ed è già a 7 reti (gli altri anni i vari Soldado, Sansone, Pato arrivarono a 8 al massimo). Va sfruttato bene, se ci si aspetta che faccia 30 reti giocando come Inzaghi con la squadra che c'è dietro è finita. Mi pare che tutti gli altri 9 che abbiamo avuto, Ibra escluso, e che ci sono ora lo abbiano dimostrato.



vanbasten ha scritto:


> Infatti il problema di bacca era che rifiutava tutto e tutti. Kalinic ha ancora 29 anni a giugno può essere sistemato.



Guarda che a Firenze ci hanno provato in tutti i modi a piazzare Kalinic in Cina.


----------



## Lambro (1 Dicembre 2017)

io vorrei darmi la pazienza di prendere tutti i commenti negativi su Bacca fatti l'anno scorso su questo forum ,ma probabilmente non ho 1terabyte di spazio per poterli ammassare.
ci andremmo sulla luna e ritorno probabilmente.

facile ora dire che era meglio tenerlo, come no certo.
cmq 13 gol con 4 rigori tirati e 2 falliti non mi sembra uno score importantissimo come qualcuno lo vuol far passare, il milan puntava ad altro (aubame)
vorrei ricorda che zaza sembra lineker nel valencia attuale.

kalinic è funzionale in una squadra che gioca bene, nel milan attuale credo farebbe fatica CHIUNQUE.

detto questo gli ho visto sbagliare 3 gol fin'ora che hanno dell'incredibile.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Gran gol : stop orientato con finta ad eludere e saltare il difensore e poi palla piazzata a fil di palo.
Bacca queste giocate le ha, ne ricordo una simile contro la juve dove con un controllo simile mandò fuori tempo l'avversario e poi calciò a fil di palo ma buffon fece una parata miracolosa.
Il colombiano è totalmente inadeguato al gioco del calcio quando lo si coinvolge in una manovra palla a terra che richiede una tecnica che non gli appartiene ma nell'area e nei pressi dell'area è una iena e segna pure per sbaglio, come accade solo ai grandi bomber.
Nel gioco di montella bacca fece una gran brutta figura mentre con Mihajlović si fece apprezzare.


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2017)

Leggo che avrebbe sbagliato il controllo. Ci potrebbe pure state... ma da noi quel maledetto Kalinic non ci riesce a segnare gol così... neppure sbagliando.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo che avrebbe sbagliato il controllo. Ci potrebbe pure state... ma da noi quel maledetto Kalinic non ci riesce a segnare gol così... neppure sbagliando.



Tu hai mai visto un difensore italiano che in area sta a 5-6 metri dall'attaccante?


----------



## Aalpacaaa (1 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Tu hai mai visto un difensore italiano che in area sta a 5-6 metri dall'attaccante?



Scusami, questa è l'azione di Bacca di ieri con la marcatura a "5-6 metri"








questi sono Kalinic e Silva contro il Torino con i difensori... incollati?


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Scusami, questa è l'azione di Bacca di ieri con la marcatura a "5-6 metri"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie. E proprio quello che volevo fare.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Scusami, questa è l'azione di Bacca di ieri con la marcatura a "5-6 metri"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo che sei proprio scorretto, hai scelto l'immagine giusta per "nascondere" la distanza tra Bacca ed il difensore.
Non c'è altro da aggiungere, le prodezze di Bacca marcato stretto ce le siamo godute per 2 anni e le immagini a casaccio che hai messo di Silva e Kalinic non hanno alcun senso, ma va bene così: sei lo sponsor ufficiale del pescatore.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (2 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Certo che sei proprio scorretto, hai scelto l'immagine giusta per "nascondere" la distanza tra Bacca ed il difensore.
> Non c'è altro da aggiungere, le prodezze di Bacca marcato stretto ce le siamo godute per 2 anni e le immagini a casaccio che hai messo di Silva e Kalinic non hanno alcun senso, ma va bene così: sei lo sponsor ufficiale del pescatore.


Io mi sono goduto una tripletta del "pescatore" nell'ultimo Milan-Torino 
Ho scelto il momento in cui riceve palla, cosa devo mettere fotogramma per fotogramma? Le immagini parlano da se, non c'è molto altro da aggiungere. A proposito, il suo ultimo gol in Liga, contro il Siviglia, è stato "premiato" come il secondo più bello della scorsa giornata (eh ma in Spagna hanno il campo più corto, i terzini più lenti, i portieri che non sanno uscire sull'attaccante...)

https://youtu.be/4Yu5vL27ChM?t=1m26s


----------



## koti (2 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Leggo che avrebbe sbagliato il controllo. Ci potrebbe pure state... ma da noi quel maledetto Kalinic non ci riesce a segnare gol così... neppure sbagliando.


Bacca nell'ultimo anno con noi ha sbagliato di tutto eh, ne ricordo due in supercoppa clamorosi. Inoltre per il modo in cui stava in campo quando non segnava era sempre da 4 in pagella.

Poi concordo che piuttosto che spendere 25 milioni per Kalinic mi tenevo Bacca, ma sono due attaccanti dello stesso livello (anche se con caratteristiche diverse).


----------



## Lambro (2 Dicembre 2017)

sì ma non funziona così.
1) il milan cambia la rosa completamente come voluto da TUTTI
2) il milan cerca un centravanti nuovo perchè quello vecchio aveva esautorato i maroni di tutti
3) il milan cerca d.costa, morata, aubameyang senza cavarne un ragno dal buco
4) il milan ripiega su attaccanti meno costosi
5) nel frattempo da secoli bacca è fuori rosa fuori progetto fuori tutto, impensabile reinserirlo dopo un anno disgraziato dove realizza 9 gol su azione e 4 su rigore, risultando indecente in moltissime partite sia per le incredibili scarsezze tecniche a volte mostrate sia soprattutto per l'atteggiamento indisponente.
6) bacca finisce in una squadra dal buon gioco corale, veloce, e fa' la sua figura in quanto in area è giocatore capace di grandi colpi, fosse rimasto al milan sarebbe invece stata la stessa identica solfa.


----------



## Milanlove (2 Dicembre 2017)

Con tutti i suoi limiti e difetti, ad oggi sarebbe di gran lunga il nostro migliore attacante in rosa.


----------



## Superpippo80 (2 Dicembre 2017)

Se rimpiangiamo Bacca pretendo che rimpiangiamo anche Mesbah.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (2 Dicembre 2017)

Immagino che se Dzeko avesse fatto il primo anno alla Roma da noi sarebbe stato sciolto nell'acido (e veniva da 6 gol in stagione al City) 

Montella voleva un attaccante funzionale al suo gioco, è stato preso... Bacca, il cannoniere, a detta di molti era il problema del Milan, è andato via dopo aver subito un pessimo trattamento... i risultati sono arrivati, no?


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Immagino che se Dzeko avesse fatto il primo anno alla Roma da noi sarebbe stato sciolto nell'acido (e veniva da 6 gol in stagione al City)
> 
> Montella voleva un attaccante funzionale al suo gioco, è stato preso... *Bacca, il cannoniere, a detta di molti era il problema del Milan*, è andato via dopo aver subito un pessimo trattamento... i risultati sono arrivati, no?



O non hai seguito negli ultimi 6 mesi il forum, o ti piace provocare.
Nell'ordine i problemi del Milan erano, per la maggior parte degli utenti, i seguenti:
1- centrocampo imbarazzante da ricostruire
2- mancanza di un regista vero
3- terzini indecenti e bolliti
4- mancanza di att. esterni nel presunto 4-3-3 di Montella e la punta centrale di livello internazionale

Avanti così


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> O non hai seguito negli ultimi 6 mesi il forum, o ti piace provocare.
> Nell'ordine i problemi del Milan erano, per la maggior parte degli utenti, i seguenti:
> 1- centrocampo imbarazzante da ricostruire
> 2- mancanza di un regista vero
> ...



Beh non mi pare siano stati risolti i problemi.
1-Centrocampo non rifondato. Hai comprato 2 giocatori per nascondere il problema, ma non l' hai risolto, Montolivo è ancora titolare e Locatelli la prima riserva.
2-Biglia out, torni con montolivo tutta la stagione, ciao core.
3-Rodriguez e Conti, stesso discorso del punto 1, fuori conti sei costretto a giocare con Abate o con altri fuori ruolo.
4-Attaccanti esterni nemmeno l' ombra. L' unica zona dove si è investita è la punta centrale di livello internazionale (che poi avevi già Bacca ma vabbe)
Quando il mercato si fa sull' onda dell' entusiasmo e senza alcun criterio questi sono i risultati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> io vorrei darmi la pazienza di prendere tutti i commenti negativi su Bacca fatti l'anno scorso su questo forum ,ma probabilmente non ho 1terabyte di spazio per poterli ammassare.
> ci andremmo sulla luna e ritorno probabilmente.
> 
> facile ora dire che era meglio tenerlo, come no certo.
> ...



Ieri Dzeko è arivato due volte in ritardo sul pallone davanti alla porta, come fece Kalinic nel derby. Se capita ad uno dei nostri è un brocco, se capita a giocatori di altre squadre non conta. C'è l'hobby di parlar male dei giocatori del Milan nei social, specialmente qui. Fu bersagliato Bacca prima, Kalinic oggi, ma la lista è lunga.


----------



## bmb (11 Dicembre 2017)

Se devo avere un rimpianto è aver fatto prendere skriniar all'Inter


----------



## Lambro (11 Dicembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ieri Dzeko è arivato due volte in ritardo sul pallone davanti alla porta, come fece Kalinic nel derby. Se capita ad uno dei nostri è un brocco, se capita a giocatori di altre squadre non conta. C'è l'hobby di parlar male dei giocatori del Milan nei social, specialmente qui. Fu bersagliato Bacca prima, Kalinic oggi, ma la lista è lunga.



Ho capito ma il paragone non regge, Dzeko arriva da un'annata clamorosa, quest'anno è partito col turbo per poi addormentarsi un po' ma le prestazioni sono sempre state di uno che domina, almeno quelle che ho visto.
Col chievo non ho visto nulla ma ti credo. 
LA differenza tra bacca kalinic e dzeko è soprattutto nell'apporto al gioco che da' il bosniaco, è qualitativamente superiore ed è un sicuro appoggio per le palle alte che domina come solo ibra e forse keane sanno fare in europa.
Dei tre il croato è quello che la porta la vede molto meno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma il paragone non regge, Dzeko arriva da un'annata clamorosa, quest'anno è partito col turbo per poi addormentarsi un po' ma le prestazioni sono sempre state di uno che domina, almeno quelle che ho visto.
> Col chievo non ho visto nulla ma ti credo.
> LA differenza tra bacca kalinic e dzeko è soprattutto nell'apporto al gioco che da' il bosniaco, è qualitativamente superiore ed è un sicuro appoggio per le palle alte che domina come solo ibra e forse keane sanno fare in europa.
> Dei tre il croato è quello che la porta la vede molto meno.



Concordo. Ma non dico che Kalinic valga Dzeko, e gli preferisco Cutrone e Silva; come fai notare tu non è peggiore perchè manca un gol, quando lo stesso gol se lo mangia Dzeko due volte... invece qui si leggeva che Kalinic aveva mancato il gol perchè è Kalinic mentre uno Dzeko l'avrebbe messa.
Idem Bacca, lo cederei, ma non era questo brocco, mi dava la sensazione di essere quello con più talento in rosa, l'unico con le giocate del campione.


----------



## Lambro (11 Dicembre 2017)

sì i colpi bacca li ha sempre avuti, solo che poi gli mancava tutto il resto.

ieri ad esempio il primo gol di jack è fatto da una splendida sponda di testa di kalinic che bacca non farà e forse non ha fatto mai in carriera.

per il resto concordo con te


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2017)

Se iniziamo a girare ..kalinic sara il primo a beneficiarne..


----------



## Jino (11 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> sì i colpi bacca li ha sempre avuti, solo che poi gli mancava tutto il resto.
> 
> ieri ad esempio il primo gol di jack è fatto da una splendida sponda di testa di kalinic che bacca non farà e forse non ha fatto mai in carriera.
> 
> per il resto concordo con te



Due giocatori diversi...il croato ed il colombiano...Bacca quella sponda non la farebbe mai...come certi gol sbagliati dal Kalinic li avrebbe fatti...ma restano giocatori come valore assoluto della stessa pasta, buoni centravanti e nulla più, gente che gli equilibri non li sposta, giocatori che rendono se la squadra rende ma che da soli non ne elevano il livello.


----------

